# Ken Beach Gecko Vintage Seen One?



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Just picked up this ultra rare Ken Beach Gecko "Y File It?" fillet brazed mountain bike. Bet you have not seen too many of these from this Santa Barbara framebuilder. Circa 1985.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Me likes!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Cool bike, the guys over at RetroBike would love it. '85, really?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> Just picked up this ultra rare Ken Beach Gecko "Y File It?" fillet brazed mountain bike. Bet you have not seen too many of these from this Santa Barbara framebuilder. Circa 1985.


Wonderful bike also!! I might be tempted to switch saddles around with your Goat though  

I recently sold one of his old bar stem combos, heres a pic:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=332369&highlight=stem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Cool bike, the guys over at RetroBike would love it. '85, really?


Haha!

Super cool frame/fork/stem, but the Spinergy and drive train is pretty UKR.

I believe KB posts on this forum every now and again. Hopefully he'll chime in on this bike.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Well, I did not build this one up. Bought it as is. I have a set of unused original GX-26 Specialized rims and NOS Shimano 7 speed hubs I will likely throw together to put on this. I also may change to thumbshifters. I have to get rid of the crappy seat post. It takes a 26.6.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Hey Yetified! I used to assemble a lot of team and prototype bikes and built most of the wheels for the Yeti race team. I put together Julie F's championship bike for Yeti. I remember John Parker coming over to our shop in Malibu on quite a few occasions with about 20 rims and hubs, and saying "I need these for the race tomorrow". Of course he would show up at 6pm the night before! I was a lacing fool and pulled some really late nighters getting those wheels built and trued for those guys. I loved it!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I got this stem many years ago form a friend who wen to school in Santa Barbara. I had it on my brave racer when I had it. Will only use shimless bars. 








I think Ken still build bikes on a one by one basis.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Hey, I was in school in SB then. I may have sold that to you???? I have not heard that KB is building. Last time I saw him. we were riding in Moab. Soon after that, he moved to Colorado.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you know Nick Rouhas?


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Hey,, I have a King top race first generation in silver..never used. Nick? Can't remember.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

One of the tings that caught my eye with this bike is the bar. It is a straight titanium tube - no bend to it. Fillet Brazed Forever tells me that this was common on geckos. My WTB bars have a 16-degree bend, so straight bars are really foreign to me.

The other thing is the fillets. They are not filed, but are very clean as is and they certainly work with this paint scheme.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> The other thing is the fillets. They are not filed, but are very clean as is and they certainly work with this paint scheme.


Hence the bike's model name, Y File It. Mountain Goat added unfiled fillets for strength in strategic spots on their frames, though not as smooth as Ken's and probably not meant to be as Jeff Lindsey was more than capable.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> Hey Yetified! I used to assemble a lot of team and prototype bikes and built most of the wheels for the Yeti race team. I put together Julie F's championship bike for Yeti. I remember John Parker coming over to our shop in Malibu on quite a few occasions with about 20 rims and hubs, and saying "I need these for the race tomorrow". Of course he would show up at 6pm the night before! I was a lacing fool and pulled some really late nighters getting those wheels built and trued for those guys. I loved it!


Very cool. I would like to speak with you at length about that. I like it, you're bringing really great stuff the board right off the bat. No wonder, you're friends with Steve, classy guy.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Let's talk! I've go a ton of stories about those great days!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> Let's talk! I've go a ton of stories about those great days!


Can you come up North with Retro MB for a vintage ride?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

YETIFIED said:


> Can you come up North with Retro MB for a vintage ride?


Road trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> Just picked up this ultra rare Ken Beach Gecko "Y File It?" fillet brazed mountain bike. Bet you have not seen too many of these from this Santa Barbara framebuilder. Circa 1985.


Is this you Treavor?

Sweet looking bike.

Yes I'm alive still. Making Samurai carburetor setups so you can run GSXR carbs on a 1.3 Sammy. LOL Full circle. Now into Rock Crawling. http://geckocycles.com/sammy.htm

Knees, shoulders and back are shot, still have the shop and make a bike every now and then if it pays enough. Got to eat. Sammy stuff doesn't pay the bills either but it is fun making things.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

geckocycles said:


> Is this you Treavor?
> 
> Sweet looking bike.
> 
> ...


KB, You haven't been crawling much if your after pic is still valid No body damage? Here's my 86, still pretty stock but a fun light duty zuk. So far resisted going big with it but you're well on the way. Rockcrawling = how far into these boulders can I get before it breaks?

I live 15 minutes from ZOR, Myron is a unique guy.

Sorry for the hijack (but I do haul bikes with it)


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

azjeff said:


> KB, You haven't been crawling much if your after pic is still valid No body damage? Here's my 86, still pretty stock but a fun light duty zuk. So far resisted going big with it but you're well on the way. Rockcrawling = how far into these boulders can I get before it breaks?
> 
> I live 15 minutes from ZOR, Myron is a unique guy.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack (but I do haul bikes with it)


I got to go visit MY, talk business. Play. Check out his wife. 
LOL. Go to the ZU and ZUK
I did rip the fender flare and rear bumper off. You should see the Diff.
You don't need to trash these to totally blow away any other Heep, Toy or Land Rover. I have used my winch over 40 times in the last 2 months. Never once for myself. GOT BALLS? Then try to follow me! NO HILL TOO TOUGH! Never has been never will be. Damn I wish I could still ride. Tears me up that now I'm back to pushing a gas pedal.

MY will be selling my stuff. I got one of his bumpers.

Now back to bikes. 
ANYTHING DIRT! And I will always be courteous and respectful. I can haul out more trash now! HEHE

Got me all teary eyed. Bikes were my life for a hell of a long time. I'm still Gecko Cycles. It is more than a name. It is who I am.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> Just picked up this ultra rare Ken Beach Gecko "Y File It?" fillet brazed mountain bike. Bet you have not seen too many of these from this Santa Barbara framebuilder. Circa 1985.


Hey Ho. as VVA would say.
I doubt that this is an 85. More like 89- 91. Sorry to chime in. This is one of Velo Pro's 3 frames that he had in the basement of his shop that got lost. It used to have XT components from Haro's. He bought a container of them for the parts. We could get complete XT Haro's cheaper than we could buy the parts alone for even with my OEM status. It was originally a 130 mm spacing.
It is Imron primer with smoke, splatter and clear. This is a very durable paint job.
I believe he has more still. When the industry standard went to 135mm and these were already built up, they got lost in the move to the new shop. Not worth rebuilding and have the stays widened and drops realigned. At least in a tight margin business as his. I'm glad to see it make it out of the dungeon. 
These sold for wholesale at the time for $515 plus stem and splatter. No wonder I'm out of business! LOL You worked with me. You remember how much time we spent on these. I could barely build 2 a week. Those were long weeks too. Of course could of partied less while making them too. Well, maybe not. Attention to detail increased but production decreased. LOL Those were the days!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> I got this stem many years ago form a friend who wen to school in Santa Barbara. I had it on my brave racer when I had it. Will only use shimless bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the day there were no shims. This was the only diameter bar outside of a road bar made. This is a top of the line stem, fully hand filed. Imron. Plum Metallic. Air brushed and no power tools used in the finishing. Like I said, Hand filed as was ALL my frames that were filed.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

did that bike come from Velo Pro bike shop in SB? i had the chance to buy that frame several times. or maybe it was a frame that looked just like it.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

All I know is it came from a small frame set that a woman owned and changed the stem length. I've had it since 91.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> did that bike come from Velo Pro bike shop in SB? i had the chance to buy that frame several times. or maybe it was a frame that looked just like it.


Trevor told me that it did. He got a good deal with all original new parts. Then he took off things and is fixing it up. They were fully equipped with XT wheels and trans, shifters headset.

Lat I talked to the owner of VP he said he found 3 of them in the basement.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

KB, I do remember hanging at the shop and hand filing fillets. It was definitely a labor of love, and you were so into the detail of how smooth the fillet was. I still to this day remember the golden rule of Gecko Cycles....NEVER TOUCH THE TUBE WITH THE FILE!!!!!!!!!!! Good advice, and one of the reasons the bikes are still solid today. Production was very slow on the fully filed bikes, and the obvious reason you came up with the Y File It. It took a long time to take a frame from start to finish. First you had to get the tubing which was always a hassle. Then, you had to cut your mitres and set the jig. Then you had to braze the main triangle etc. Then it seemed like another week before all of the braze ons were installed. Then the ultra time consuming filing. Just getting the flux off sucked!!! It was like melted glass. Then you had to paint the bike. Your paint jobs were so multi stage that it took forever to do them. I think that was your favorite part though. You really loved waving the torch over the paint for the smoke. I remember you were very specific about the technique. Same thing with the splatter. It looks random, but you were very calculated in your "artwork".


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> All I know is it came from a small frame set that a woman owned and changed the stem length. I've had it since 91.


Does Margot rind a bell?
I remember she had a bike that color. Plum Met. Her future husband worked for me for a couple of weeks then he started building Jesus Christ Bikes in Moab. Anyone ever seen one of those? his name was Warren something.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> KB, I do remember hanging at the shop and hand filing fillets. It was definitely a labor of love, and you were so into the detail of how smooth the fillet was. I still to this day remember the golden rule of Gecko Cycles....NEVER TOUCH THE TUBE WITH THE FILE!!!!!!!!!!! Good advice, and one of the reasons the bikes are still solid today. Production was very slow on the fully filed bikes, and the obvious reason you came up with the Y File It. It took a long time to take a frame from start to finish. First you had to get the tubing which was always a hassle. Then, you had to cut your mitres and set the jig. Then you had to braze the main triangle etc. Then it seemed like another week before all of the braze ons were installed. Then the ultra time consuming filing. Just getting the flux off sucked!!! It was like melted glass. Then you had to paint the bike. Your paint jobs were so multi stage that it took forever to do them. I think that was your favorite part though. You really loved waving the torch over the paint for the smoke. I remember you were very specific about the technique. Same thing with the splatter. It looks random, but you were very calculated in your "artwork".


It is a wonder I haven't gotten any of those bikes back. Just goes to show you that the unique building techniques I developed paid off. Not in my pocket though but in life time bikes. Now if I could only of got Shimano to stop changing things.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*Just picked up a 23" Y file it*

New addition


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Was this the one in Boulder with the broken canti stud on frame
?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes. I sent you an inquiry about fixing and repainting it too.
Thoughts?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> Yes. I sent you an inquiry about fixing and repainting it too.
> Thoughts?


Don't recall a message. Email me. [email protected]
Not doing paint


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Some People shouldn't work on bikes*

At least classics. Just Sayin
I should of used more standard stops?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That's f-ed up Ken.
I simply asked you basic questions about your bike and submitted that pic with a disclaimer about using a crown race as a headset spacer.
I'm sorry that my knowledge of the odd features of your bike isn't as large as yours.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something. This guy says this is the correct ferrule to use because Fisher did it this way. I can't tell him enough times that is not how I did it anyway, but what do I know?

I don't recall that Gary used them this way.
Those were used when Campy stops were all we had and we used motorcycle levers like Tommaselie's (sp).








Someone PLEASE chime in.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> That's f-ed up Ken.
> I simply asked you basic questions about your bike and submitted that pic with a disclaimer about using a crown race as a headset spacer.
> I'm sorry that my knowledge of the odd features of your bike isn't as large as yours.


OH I am am I?

I could care less about your spacer and said nothing about it.

I'm trying to help you and you won't listen.

Trying to put bulge bars in that stem won't work. But what do I know? Just put a different stem on so you can use your bars. I didn't use industry standard bars? Give me a break.

Telling me that I didn't put brazeon cable guides on the BB like everyone else. I had my reasons. Nuff said.

I think I have gone way beyond trying to help you repeating myself and spending hours with you with over 25 emails. Even sent lots of pictures of how things should be and you still don't get it.

My intent was to hopefully have someone else explain how this old bike goes together. You need another teacher.

This is why I only sold to dealers after awhile. My OCD demands I try to help but when is it enough?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

geckocycles said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. This guy says this is the correct ferrule to use because Fisher did it this way. I can't tell him enough times that is not how I did it anyway, but what do I know?
> 
> I don't recall that Gary used them this way.
> Those were used when Campy stops were all we had and we used motorcycle levers like Tommaselie's (sp).
> ...


Ken- I never stated that's the correct cable ferrule. I simply asked if it was the right one because it fits and it was found on an 88 Fisher frame in the same place. I have no idea which ferrule is correct and that's why I asked you about it.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

geckocycles said:


> OH I am am I?
> 
> I could care less about your spacer and said nothing about it.
> 
> ...


Won't listen? Would you like me to post all the back and forth emails where I've asked you (the builder) about features found on your frame that I (the pupil/restorer) have never seen? How about where I even offered to pay for your time?
Instead I get smeared on this forum for asking basic questions about your bike. I never said anything about "industry standard"-that's all you. I never said anything about a "bulge bar" either.
Instead of being helpful, you've turned into a colossal flake and general dick.
Your bikes are nice, but you are not.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> That's f-ed up Ken.
> I simply asked you basic questions about your bike and submitted that pic with a disclaimer about using a crown race as a headset spacer.
> I'm sorry that my knowledge of the odd features of your bike isn't as large as yours.


I am loking for a shimano crown race! Is it a 26.4? My 105 headset came w/JIS 27.0. Let´s talk.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

colker1 said:


> I am loking for a shimano crown race! Is it a 26.4? My 105 headset came w/JIS 27.0. Let´s talk.


Reckon he'll swap ya for a headset spacer!

Grumps


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Grumpy wins


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Speaking for cool Ken Beach Bikes*

Hey Ken, talk about classic, how about The Brass Barbell?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Hey Ken, talk about classic, how about The Brass Barbell?
> 
> View attachment 1168529
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Todd indeed.

There was also Todd Wagner, for whom the route Wags Way was named.

Wagner on the Swiss Cheese route.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> Won't listen? Would you like me to post all the back and forth emails where I've asked you (the builder) about features found on your frame that I (the pupil/restorer) have never seen? How about where I even offered to pay for your time?
> Instead I get smeared on this forum for asking basic questions about your bike. I never said anything about "industry standard"-that's all you. I never said anything about a "bulge bar" either. "The bar center section is at least an eighth inch bigger diameter than the clamp will allow.
> Impossible to fit a standard bar". This quote is after I told you that this is a 7/8" bar. 1/8" larger makes it a Bulge Bar. You didn't say "industry"
> Instead of being helpful, you've turned into a colossal flake and general dick. After spending close to 4hrs with you you can say this?
> Your bikes are nice, but you are not.


I see this will go nowhere. I should of listened to my emails saying beware that you are a Moron. Not my words.
I would never charge my $65/hr for helping out anyone. That's what a dick I am.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I hate Slickrock! LOL It scares the piss out of me and I consider myself a Adrenalin junkie.
The Slickrock was a butitiful filed masterpiece. Only about 10 were made. After the YBike came out with the same dimensions but less bling and close to $1000 cheaper, not many more were built.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Any day you get off that rock without getting majorly hurt is a good day.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

some amazing pictures. Balls! Thanks DC.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

geckocycles said:


> I see this will go nowhere. I should of listened to my emails saying beware that you are a Moron. Not my words.
> I would never charge my $65/hr for helping out anyone. That's what a dick I am.


You're beating a dead horse.
You should definitely listen to the people who talk **** about me but don't have the balls to say it to my face.
If I had known you were such a flake, I'd have never bothered to contact you regarding your bike. 
As far as paying for your time, you said you wasted 3 hours on me and my questions.
Do you want to be paid or do you want to continue to whine about it?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

geckocycles said:


> To tell you the truth, I hate Slickrock! LOL It scares the piss out of me and I consider myself a Adrenalin junkie.
> The Slickrock was a butitiful filed masterpiece. Only about 10 were made. After the YBike came out with the same dimensions but less bling and close to $1000 cheaper, not many more were built.


Ok, so now I have to upgrade my wishlist from an incredibly cool Y bike to an ever cooler and rarer Slickrock....great, lol.

10 made....sounds like a serious hunt is in order.

Just curious Ken, how many of the 10 were in the 18" range?

Steve


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*Moron built*








I'm almost done with it.
It's a quirkily made frame with unusual features, which adds some appeal, but also made it hard to source parts for. No insult intended.
I'm using the CBR stem because finding a straight steel handlebar is proving difficult, but there are motorcycle handlebars available. I might go that route and then I can run the beautiful stem.
The galactic paint hides the hundreds of chips rather well and the lack of decals gives it the "just an old blue bike" look. I think the black parts complement it nicely and since the exact year of manufacturing is unknown, I feel the parts mix is appropriate for a bike of the era that was modified with parts of the same period.
I used all correct cables for an early xt build, but finding a handful of correct cable guides also proving to be difficult.
My one complaint about the frame is that it relies on a crappy plastic cable guide that is held into place by friction. Maybe this was the bare bones model and brazed on BB guides were an option on the nicer models.
I heard it was to prevent them from being smashed on rocks, but I thought that the chainrings 'protected' the BB?
This frame has 3 bottle bosses and a portage strap mount too.
Also has adjustable dropout screws.
The stays are very wide and require a super long spindle, but being so wide, I think I could run a fat tubeless tire on the rear.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce!!!!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Definitely a good looking bike.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

After riding it for the past 3 months, this bike has become my favorite.
It fits me perfectly and is comfortable to ride all day.

I tried the original stem with a titanium bar and I’ll have to say that it was like a limp noodle. I could flex it 1/2” in radial twist. In my opinion the double oval stem was a failure and it was unsafe to ride. The stem now resides in Germany.

The Cook Bros stem is da bomb!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> After riding it for the past 3 months, this bike has become my favorite.


Haven't you been actively trying to sell it for the past 3 months?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I’ve been listing all of the bikes I own on eBay more as feelers to find other fillet bikes.
It’s worked well so far.


----------

